# Do you have tunnel vision? I think I'm going crazy



## pmiller503 (Jun 24, 2013)

edit


----------



## pmiller503 (Jun 24, 2013)

edit


----------



## Greenleaf (Jul 13, 2013)

Definitely a common symptom of DP in my opinion..

I've had it since I started having panic attacks etc. I was so scared, and had persuaded myself that I had tunnel vision..

Tunnel vision is something so much different and is permanent.. Your vision will improve when you get your anxiety under control.. It is okay.. Don't worry about it. 

x


----------



## KEMiKALZ (Jun 15, 2013)

Yea man i have this too!!


----------

